# Talkclassical most recommended recordings



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was thinking about this a little while ago so I want everyone to come up with suggestions for some of the greatest recordings.

I have a few.
Karajan - Schumann symphony 4
Van Cliburn - Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1
Richter - Schumann piano concerto
Milstein - Mendelssohn violin concerto
Heifetz - Sibelius violin concerto
Rostropovich, Oistrakh, Richter - Beethoven triple concerto
Rubenstein - Chopin nocturnes
Oistrakh - Tchaikovsky violin concerto
Richter - Brahms piano concerto 2
Gulda - Mozart piano concerto 20

Other Suggestions please.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I will update this

Van Cliburn - Beethoven piano concertos 4 & 5, Schumann piano concerto, Prokofiev piano concerto 3, Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2, MacDowell piano concerto 2, Brahms piano concerto 2 and Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1
Karajan - Beethoven symphonies (60s cycle)
Milstein - Mendelssohn violin concerto
Heifetz - Sibelius violin concerto
Rostropovich, Oistrakh, Richter - Beethoven triple concerto
Rubenstein - Chopin nocturnes
Oistrakh - Tchaikovsky violin concerto

Anyone else?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Just glancing at my CD collection, recordings I think everyone should probably either own or have at least listened too:

Glenn Gould - Bach: The Goldberg Variations (Both Recordings)
Herbert Von Karajan - Beethoven: 9 Symphonies (60's Cycle)
Trevor Pinnock - Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Rafael Kubelik - Dvorak: Symphonies 8 & 9
Carlos Kleiber - Brahms: Symphony 4
Carlos Kleiber - Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7
Karl Bohm - Mozart: Symphonies 35, 36, 38-41
Leonard Bernstein - Copland: Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, etc.
Leonard Bernstein - Mahler: Symphony 5 (DG)
Charles Dutoit: Holst: The Planets


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

How exactly do you plan to compile such a massive base of works from every genre from multiple performers?

Anyway: 

Andras Schiff - Well-Tempered Clavier (2012 version)
Carlos Kleiber - Beethoven 5 & 7
Artur Rubinstein - Chopin Nocturnes
Martha Argerich - Chopin Preludes
Carlos Kleiber - Brahms 4
Karl Bohm - Mozart Late Symphonies
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Jorg Demus - Winterreise
Neville Marriner - Four Seasons

Perhaps more...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mostly the usual suspects supplied by the marketing departments.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

moody said:


> Mostly the usual suspects supplied by the marketing departments.


It might be worth trying to come up with a list of "great," "classic," or "legendary" recordings that haven't been described as such by record labels!

It could be a short list!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Blancrocher said:


> It could be a short list!


Methinks it would be a long list. Besides Rubinstein and a few others, very few pianists recorded a majority of their best stuff on the major labels. The best recordings of Richter and Michelangeli, for example, would be a headache to put together.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Air said:


> Methinks it would be a long list. Besides Rubinstein and a few others, very few pianists recorded a majority of their best stuff on the major labels. The best recordings of Richter and Michelangeli, for example, would be a headache to put together.


Unfortunately, such a list might require the addition of numerous $500+ cds to my already disconcertingly expensive "wish list"!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> It might be worth trying to come up with a list of "great," "classic," or "legendary" recordings that haven't been described as such by record labels!
> 
> It could be a short list!


I'm sorry,I've put it badly because although on major labels some artists have been hugely over-hyped e.g Karajan and Callas.
But Air's point is an important one although in many cases the sound will not suit the whippersnappers here.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Air said:


> Methinks it would be a long list. Besides Rubinstein and a few others, very few pianists recorded a majority of their best stuff on the major labels. The best recordings of Richter and Michelangeli, for example, would be a headache to put together.


Yeah. IMO ABM's best recordings in terms of performance were made before 1950. The back catalogs of Supraphon and Hungaraton are full of fine things not easily found. Hell, much of the back catalogs of the major labels are, ah, closed books.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah. IMO ABM's best recordings in terms of performance were made before 1950. The back catalogs of Supraphon and Hungaraton are full of fine things not easily found. Hell, much of the back catalogs of the major labels are, ah, closed books.


Naxos,Australian Eloquence,Dutton,Testament, Preiser ,etc. are doing a good job but when you get foolish issues like all the Mercury stuff on 2,500 disc box set you have to wonder!!
Also,my favourite gripe---where is the Westminster catalogue ?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

moody said:


> Also,my favourite gripe---where is the Westminster catalogue ?


It seems that it is here http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/result?SERIES_ID=WMNSTR Apparently DG bought the Westminster label. I doubt they have reissued everything though, they don't need the that competition against their newest artists.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

quack said:


> It seems that it is here http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/result?SERIES_ID=WMNSTR Apparently DG bought the Westminster label. I doubt they have reissued everything though, they don't need the that competition against their newest artists.


Well,at least we now know where they are. We can only wait and see.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I note Membran are bringing out reissues in 10CD boxes. Mainly old recordings but some real gems. Not everything in the boxes is good but as they only cost around £10 for a 10 CD box, then who cares? 
I got Kempff playing which includes the complete 1950s Beethoven concertos plus a Brahms 1
Michelangeli
Lipatti
Richter - some of the recordings vile but the playing is great
Klemperer
Just arrived - interesting recordings of Geza Anda.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Burroughs, WHIW I support the idea of a project like this; we'll just have to overlook the culture wars. 

I'm not sure how the methodology might work, though.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Evgeny Kissin w/ Vladimir Spivakov and Moscow Virtuosi - Mozart, piano concerto no.20
Earl Wild w/ Anatole Fistoulari and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Tchaikovsky, piano concerto no.1
Earl Wild w/ Rene Leibowitz and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Grieg, piano concerto in a-minor
Earl Wild w/ Jascha Horenstein and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - The Rachmaninov Concerti and Rhapsody
Stephen Hough w/ Bryden Thomson and English Chamber Orchestra - The Hummel Concerti
Joseph Silverstein w/ Seiji Ozawa and Boston Symphony Orchestra - The Four Seasons
Sir Neville Marriner and The Academy of St Martin in the Fields - Mozart orchestral works
Glenn Gould w/ Walter Susskind and CBC Symphony - Mozart, piano concerto no.24
Erich Friedman w/ Seiji Ozawa and London Symphony Orchestra - Tchaikovsky violin concerto
Artur Rubinstein w/ Alfred Wallenstein and RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra - Liszt, piano concerto no.1
Artur Rubinstein w/ Carlo Maria Giulini and Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Schumann, piano concerto in a-minor
Mischa Dichter w/ Sir Neville Marriner and Philharmonic Orchestra - Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue


This could become tedious but these are some of my absolutes.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

*Compilation*

Here is a compilation playlist of TalkClassical's Most Recommended Recordings (Mozart & Beethoven Edition). These were considered the best recommendations from many threads. I don't want to go too broad of a collection, else it might be considered poor etiquette, but this compact collection is considered the very best (as of the dates of the threads.)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzVRsBHFhKr5i6Pf8mw4xVTatp4IWOr4c


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Since this thread was started, we now have something very similar thanks to Trout's tremendous efforts (and what a helpful resource it is!): https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Since this thread was started, we now have something very similar thanks to Trout's tremendous efforts (and what a helpful resource it is!): https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html


Yes, Trout does amazing work.


----------

